# My furry babies! (=^.^=)



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

These are my other babies, Friski (Left) and Tiger (Right). Tiger was a stray who we took in a little over a year ago and Friski we've had for over 8 (going on 9) years and was used to being an only kitty. One of the first times Tiger came in the house, Friski was trying to sleep in her special chair which is reserved just for her and Tiger hopped right up and joined her. As you can see from the attached pic, Friski is NOT too happy about this one little bit! Lol!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

looks a little bit angry,i must say. very cute kitties. friski has beautiful eyes.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG that look is priceless!X3


----------

